
Show HN: An emoji dictionary written in Svelte/Rust - bdorn
https://emoji-dict.bryce.io/
======
karmakaze
I was hoping for a dictionary with one emoji per entry with meanings and uses.

~~~
tazard
Me to, but I think this is much better!

